# Best Gaming Software [Windows 8.2 or Windows 7] (64-bit)



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello TSF,

I was searching on internet and I found out maybe Windows 8.2 will be better than Windows 7, there was a guy saying "Windows xp good, windows vista bad, windows 7 good, windows 8-8.1 bad, windows 8.2 hopefully good",:ermm: what do you guys think about that?
Do you think Windows 8.2 will surpass windows 7 at FPS quality while gaming?
Personally I like Windows 8.1 very much, I like the UI and of course the Store, but the fps are lower in general compared to windows 7.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your FPSs should change much to be honest.

Windows 8.2, if it ever comes, would bring more stability and performance but how it will affect you will vary.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hye thanks for reply, Chief, will you install Windows 8.2 ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If it ever comes out, yes I will.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

I read somewhere it comes out on May


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

We'll see I guess. I haven't heard much of it really. Either way I will upgrade to it when/if it comes. :smile:

If you post back here after it comes out I will happily tell you if it has improved my system for gaming.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

Are there any issues with building a rig based on Windows 8.1 OEM and then later upgrading to 8.2?

Would it be better to rely on a fresh download of 8.2?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nope. Creating a build for Windows 8.1 then later upgrading to 8.2 shouldn't cause any issues.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what os you are running really doesn't mean your fps will be better if your running the latest one. Its down to the direct x version the os can use and the gpu can use and the game can use.

for example running call of duty 2 on a windows xp machine will run just the same way with the same gpu on a windows 7 machine.

But a game that uses dx 11 (windows 7 up) will not run very well if at all on windows vista and windows xp.

As the guy said xp was good, vista was crap, 7 is good and this is where I differ. I wouldn't use windows 8 if you paid me. Looks like to me it was designed for people with touch screen monitors and tablets.

In Microsoft ways windows 9 should be good and 10 will be crap.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been using Windows 8 for many months now and have grown to enjoy it. I believe you are incorrect in saying that it is designed for touch screens.

At one point I too disliked Windows 8 but Windows 8.1 update 1 fixed most if not all of the issues.

I disagree that any Windows OS is bad.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

I like windows 8 really much too, very friendly environment and UI (for me) but there was an fps drop compared to windows 7.

Chief, I'd appreciate it if you'd reply indeed, I will post back.

NOTE* I have no idea where I saw that windows 8.2 will be released in May.
I read now it's going to be released in spring of 2015.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The wors version of windows was ME but whatever version of windows you have it doesn't really affect fps unless your game is a dx 11 game and your trying to run it on a lower version of dx.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Understood


----------

